# I Need Some Good Rap



## Poth3ad (Aug 17, 2009)

but not just rap that everyone knows yu know?


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Aug 23, 2009)

I just forgot his name


----------



## mazpot (Aug 23, 2009)

I got rap!


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ur from chicago? I know he's pretty well known but I don't even like rap and twista gets me feelin young everytime


----------



## mazpot (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah! Windy CIty! for now but movin back to cali.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Aug 24, 2009)

If you want shit that not a lot of people are familiar wit try http://www.datpiff.com/.

Its mixtapes only but a lot of the stuff they have is straight off the albums. The site is made for artists to hype their albums therefore its completly LEGAL.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 24, 2009)

Go old school

Nas - Illmatic (album)

The Notorious BIG - Ready to die (album)

Check out, A tribe called quest... theyve got some good beats

Big L


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Aug 24, 2009)

If you're up for trying stuff from across the atlantic, I'd suggest Jehst and Roots Manuva. If you're big on hip hop you might already know them. 
Kool Keith/Dr Octagon is always good when you're smokin out too.


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 25, 2009)

Young Jeezy
The Game
Glasses Malone
Token Piff
Nas
Jay-Z
Dizzee Rascal
Asher Roth
Curren$y
Gorilla Zoe
Gucci Mane
Kid Cudi
Lupe Fiasco
Talib Kweli

there ya go


----------



## ElMonte74 (Aug 25, 2009)

King Tee - Dippin Remix

any Old School Dr. Dre and snoop dogg

Warren G - Regulate

Mack 10

Ice Cube

thats all i can think of


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Aug 27, 2009)

Chronic 2001. 
The Next Episode. "smoke weed every day"

On this song the track that Dre used for the beat can anyone tell me who that group is or even the name of the song.
I know it is an old jazz tune. It is in the game Grand theft Auto IV. But they don't list the names of the tracks in the little book. 

 "da, da, da, da, da. It's the muthafuckin' D O double G, you know I'm mobbin' with the D R E."


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Aug 27, 2009)

David McCallum "The Edge"


----------



## JahRoots (Aug 27, 2009)

i love kid cudi


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 27, 2009)

[Youtube]ArSG1JGctHg[/Youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 27, 2009)

Tyrannabudz said:


> David McCallum "The Edge"


 Thank you for that! holy shit, you have no idea how happy that made me feel. Ive been looking for this song for years


----------



## Rripa (Aug 28, 2009)

If you are looking for some underground rap, my favorites are: Andre Nickatina/Dre. Dog, The Grouch, Murs, Devin the Dude, Dilated Peoples, Papoose, Masta Ace, and im not sure if he is unknown to the younger cats but KRS-One is legend in my book. Brother Ali, Living Legends, if you like some gangster rap Brotha Lynch Hung, X-Raided, Cold World Hustlers, and Ill Mannered Playas/I.M.P.


----------



## victozap (Aug 31, 2009)

Dilated Peoples. Period.


----------



## MatsuMist (Aug 31, 2009)

victozap said:


> Dilated Peoples. Period.


Good shit, I also like me some Immortal Technique


----------



## MartianFarmer (Sep 6, 2009)

Common, Nas, B.I.G, 2pac, and Dre is all you need but if you like hoodrat rap Birdman is always good


----------



## growitEZ (Sep 6, 2009)

atmosphere, sage francis, classified, murs, so on and so forth

fuck cash money rappers stupid fucks
especially lil wayne the self proclaimed best rapper ever
stupid drunkin retard


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Sep 6, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Go old school
> 
> Nas - Illmatic (album)
> 
> ...


what he said but add papoose and d-block
unless your talkin about REEEAAALLL underground rapshit like atmosphere, necro cage, jedi mind tricks, even immortal technique oh and definitly check out andre nickatina from cali


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Sep 6, 2009)

necro and cage are to seperate people sorry i missed the comma


----------



## growitEZ (Sep 6, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> what he said but add papoose and d-block
> unless your talkin about REEEAAALLL underground rapshit like atmosphere, necro cage, jedi mind tricks, even immortal technique oh and definitly check out andre nickatina from cali


fuck yah atmosphere is the shit when ur blazed


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 7, 2009)

say no more, MAC DRE is the best of all time. seriously download "grown shit" or "mafioso" or "something you should know" just get everything and you'll like over half of it. i.e. EVERY mac dre verse is the best.

"I put a dub in the blunt cus i dont like em skinny"
"I fucks with high rollers, shake highway patrollers/Quick to pop the trunk, but will come from the shoulders"
"I'm a rap matic track addict And I'm back at it Play me a beat with this heat I'm a blap at it The cat scated, when the mac spatted You don't want to see me, punk get your hat flatted"


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Sep 11, 2009)

Just go to mixtape sites like getrightmusic.com
They have a ton of music that a ton of artists release for free that most ppl havent heard of even if its a mainstream artist.
Enjoy


----------



## BradyBoe (Sep 11, 2009)

Warren G-Regulate...lmao, MOUNT UP!!!! lmao..gotta go with the old school. But the hot ones right now, are definatley kid cudi and asher roth..they're the shizzie..But I have some music, tell me if you like it...www.myspace.com/ohnobobo It's ok music, but you be the judge. Thank.s man!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yer Fucking Kidding me
FUCK RAP SUCKS BIG COCKS!!!!!


----------



## BradyBoe (Sep 11, 2009)

Or actually, you should just go on youtube and search. There is a bunch of mucis that nobody has really heard of on there...im on there, search BradyBoe..lol..and search "Liquor Song" by E-J-Bar and Killer G..also, grr.I can't remember his name..ill post it once I find it..But DEFINATELY listen to the Liqour Song..it's pretty dope and he uses liquor names, instead of real people names to tell a story..it's sicky sause...


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Sep 11, 2009)

Cant go wrong with that third coast rap. DJ Screw, S.U.C, Cham, Z-Ro, Trae, SPM, UGK, mayn there are too many good rappers outta Houston. You should look them up they got some real shit.


----------



## Red rhino grower (Sep 11, 2009)

Poth3ad said:


> but not just rap that everyone knows yu know?


Here's some undeground gangster rappers I discovered on youtube.

Smoke the weed- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEcSFH86xSQ


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 12, 2009)

You need some underground s#it:

-Jedi Mind Tricks
-Immortal Technique
-Army of the Pharaohs 
-Celph Titled
-Doap Nixon
-Apathy
-Outerspace
-King Syze
-Sabac
-Block McCloud
-Killah Priest
-Chief Kamachi
-Reef The Lost Cauze
-Snowgoons
-Canibus
-Devil'z Rejects
-Randam Luck
-East Coast Avengers
-Brooklyn Academy
-Joe Budden's last album "Padded Room" is sick


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 12, 2009)

fuck east coast!


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Sep 12, 2009)

You need to check "Z-Ro"...his album "crack" is well...crack

For real though, hes from houston and is screwed up click affiliated.


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Sep 12, 2009)

DOVESPRINGSGROWER said:


> Cant go wrong with that third coast rap. DJ Screw, S.U.C, Cham, Z-Ro, Trae, SPM, UGK, mayn there are too many good rappers outta Houston. You should look them up they got some real shit.


I'm with you dude. Love all those artists.


----------



## shroomer33 (Sep 13, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Go old school
> 
> Nas - Illmatic (album)
> 
> ...


Nas is the shit, and I don't like 'new' rap.
I'm an old school rap guy. Give me MC Lyte, EPMD, Eric B and Rakim, BDP, Public Enemy, etc.

Tribe Called Quest is sweet too.

About the only 'new' stuff I like is Wu tang and Nas.

Oh yeah, I am sure you have never heard of these guys either.


----------



## dalo818 (Sep 16, 2009)

eric b and rakim
wu tang clan
nas
big l
kanye west 
army of the pharoahs
jedi mind tricks
apathy 
celph titled
demigodz
notorious big
ice cube


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 16, 2009)

kanye west no longer belongs on that list. His old shit was good, but he's turned commercial/faggy.


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 16, 2009)

Grapeman420 said:


> fuck east coast!


there would be no hip-hop/rap without the East Coast, fool.


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Sep 16, 2009)

lyrically wise.. immortal technique and necro


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 16, 2009)

Hands down,
The best rapper you never heard of is.
IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE


----------



## gotthat (Sep 16, 2009)

ElMonte74 said:


> King Tee - Dippin Remix
> 
> any Old School Dr. Dre and snoop dogg
> 
> ...


 fuck wit some dj fresh,living legends,live wire,mob figaz,hit me up i can shoot you some shit homie...


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Sep 17, 2009)

KiD CuDi is sick as hell
Cypress Hill is old school but good stuff too


----------



## BeavTek (Sep 17, 2009)

Big L
Wu Tang Clan 
Warren G
NWA (Eazy-E is the shit!!!)
Gangstarr
Mos Def


----------



## shawkner (Sep 19, 2009)

gucci mane-
mo money
she got a friend
ice 
ridiculous
helluvalife


----------



## That 5hit (Sep 19, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Go old school
> 
> Nas - Illmatic (album)
> 
> ...


dont forget reasonalble dout jay-z his best album of all time


----------



## shawkner (Sep 19, 2009)

oh and kid cudi is fucking ill
dat new new
man on the moon
solo dolo
the prayer
sky might fall
ask about me


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2009)

Tupac, Biggie Smalls, The Game, Brotha Lynch Hung, Ice Cube, Mack 10, WC, South Central Cartel, Snoop Dogg, Daz, Kurpt, Nation Wide Rip Rydaz, Nipsey Hustle, Ludacris, Big Pun, Dr. Dre, NaS, DMX, Jim Jones, Juelz Santana, Cam'ron, older Mobb Deep, Big L, Method Man, Red Man, Ghost Face Killah, GZA, RZA, Old Dirty Bastard, Young Murder Squad, Dialated People, Jadakiss, Sheek, Lil Half Dead, Bone Thugs N Harmony, Juice, Ya Boy, Cyssero, Jay Rock, Eastwood, Crooked I, shit i cant think of any more off the top of my head haha


EDIT: saw some from above

Ganstarr

Eazy E 

Warren G

Nate Dogg


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 19, 2009)

[Youtube]LrSgpusp7PA&feature=related[/Youtube]

[Youtube]L6_6E0T3wss&feature=related[/Youtube]

[Youtube]0cO1ycnuz58[/Youtube]


----------



## Chromulan (Sep 19, 2009)

MF DOOM!! or any of his aliases, danger doom, viktor vaughn
jurassic 5
Immortal Technique
Bone Thugs
Mr. Fantastic


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Sep 19, 2009)

" I ain't trippin no more, really ain't worth my time. So to squash it all I kicked on back and wrote you all a rhyme. 
Benzes roll, beemers jet, and Caddies keep on dippin, you keep talkin all that crap, I ain't trippin."
 Who dat? old schoolers?


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 19, 2009)

Tyrannabudz said:


> " I ain't trippin no more, really ain't worth my time. So to squash it all I kicked on back and wrote you all a rhyme.
> Benzes roll, beemers jet, and Caddies keep on dippin, you keep talkin all that crap, I ain't trippin."
> Who dat? old schoolers?


thats a mac dre quote you just said it a little different. it goes, 
"They say benzes roll beamers jet
And caddies keep on dippin
Well I must be trippin
I'm in a old-school pie flippin
Sellin them high gyppin
Tendin to my pimpin

Times slippin
Late
I'm on my way
Not enough hours in the day
To be dre
I'm el presidente
I run tings
Tow gun things
And never run from things
Brave heart
But I'm not mel gibson
I'm dope like coke
That was cooked in the kitchen"


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 19, 2009)

FurLy........(MAC DRE)


----------

